# Girls, please read.



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Girls,

I wanted to write this because after years and years of having DR/DP it turned out to be my thyroid causing it. It can affect you from puberty (so I'm told), even if your results are showing as normal.

One day about 4 years ago I woke up feeling very strange, having bad OCD, extremely bad DP and just didn't feel right at all. I'd been like that everyday ever since. I went to the doctors and was told it's anxiety causing it. Then last year I had a really fast heart rate. It came out of nowhere and my chest was shaking like crazy in and out. It went in about 10 minutes. I went to the doctors and they said my blood pressure was fine and that it could of been a sugar rush causing it because I hadn't eaten much that day because I was so busy and I ate a lot that night. I later had a blood test and found out it was my thyroid. I wasn't bad enough to go on meds until this week and I'm on day 3 and I feel so much better than I have the past 4 years. I'd strongly recommend to any women with DR/DP to get your thyroid function tested! It could be the cause of your DR/DP. It might not show up in your blood tests, but you might still have symptoms.

Thyroid problems are most common in women, but it can affect men too.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not a girl but I can still relate to this post. Shortly after puberty I became DP'd and it happened out of nowhere, I just woke up one morning with it. I got blood test thinking something was wrong with my thyroid but it came back normal.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah I suspected that too,but I'm a boy.

But my first blood test didn't showed anything.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

nearlyrecovered said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I wanted to write this because after years and years of having DR/DP it turned out to be my thyroid causing it. It can affect you from puberty (so I'm told), even if your results are showing as normal.
> 
> ...


I also have an underactive thyroid (hypothyroidism), and while it's not the cause of my DP/DR, I did find, like you, that my symptoms were greatly diminished within the first few days of taking it. The first 2 days that I tried it were the best I had felt in awhile.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i was on synthroid for a little while once or twice, but the labs haven't come back low or high lately....


----------

